# Hello



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

hey guys Im new here at this forum I am a big time hunter so Hi!  :sniper:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey GH. Give us some info on the grouse hunting in Cananda on the Grouse Forum too. Sharptails, ruffies or what? And welcome to Nodak. :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

:welcome: :fro:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Welcome from DEEP south-east North Dakota down here in Illinois!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> Hey GH. Give us some info on the grouse hunting in Cananda on the Grouse Forum too. Sharptails, ruffies or what? And welcome to Nodak. :beer:


Thanx For the warm welcome Well where i am We have Ruffed and spruce grouse I had i good year last year for them i got 58 i think it was no luck with the deer though! I like the emoticons :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard

Enjoy your stay :beer:

Bob


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

:welcome: :bartime:
Welcome to the site, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice to here from another newbie :beer:

Gunny


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

hey guys thanx again for the warm welcome and i forgot about one type they are cross breeds between ruffed and spruce i just started noticing them this past year i shot about five of them!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard spruce grouse taste like turpentine because they eat a lot of pine needles.Any truth to that?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Early in the season (before they start feeding heavily on needles) they are delicious if you like a fine grained very dark meat. We often mix one in with a ruffie stir fry. Late in the season they are pretty poor eating. :-?


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya early in the season they are good but to me ruffed grouse always taste better! and when ever i shoot a spruce late in the year i put them in chilly or like Canuck said stir fry! they are also good on nachos!
-Grouse Hunter


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah ruffies are way better but when the dog works hard to find a grouse ya gotta shoot it... and when you shoot it you gotta eat it!!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya but i dont use a dog because where i am but they are stupid i mean they are really stupid it would probly be easer to run them over then shoot them lol(just kidding) but the odd one can be smart!


----------

